
Show HN: Textile Notes: A Replacement for Squarespace Note App - andrewxhill
https://github.com/textileio/notes/blob/master/README.md
======
jhunter1016
The cool thing about this that's probably overlooked is how Textile keeps
building apps to showcase their development tools that make building with IPFS
as performant and generally comparative to building with a traditional stack.

